# This weeks biggest



## mr.fish (Jun 21, 2008)

This week started out with heavy baiting, and very producing late afternoon/nights of carp fishing. Now that it's summer conditions, and the water has warmed, it is prime for these endless days of consistent drag ripping action. Between the wife, and I, we managed to bank 22 carp, including one that broke the 20# mark tuesday night. All the others were generally in the mid-to low teen range. By thursday I was burnt out from carp, and decided to give that hole a break. I ventured out straight from work right up until dark for some once again dissapointing smallmouth action. Besides about 15 dinks, I did manage to land one decent smallie in some strong current, that measured up to 18". Last and not least, today, which turned out to be absolutely terrible once again for smallmouth. I waded the river from about 5am-1pm, which produced no more then about 10 dinks. By about 2, I was fed up, and ready to pack it in. Before I went home wimpering, I stopped in at a local lake, and did some bank fishing. I try to go home every trip with at least one piggy, and today I did it. I landed 3 largemouth, including one that was pushing 21". Very satisfying week.

21#common






18" smallie





21" largie


----------



## Waterwings (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice catchin' ! 8)


----------



## phased (Jun 21, 2008)

Now that's some awesome fishing action! Great catch!


----------



## FishingCop (Jun 22, 2008)

You da man, Mr. fish...... great job =D>


----------



## Captain Ahab (Jun 22, 2008)

Great fish Mike - and it is still June


----------



## Zum (Jun 22, 2008)

those are some nice looking fish...great fishing


----------



## kentuckybassman (Jun 22, 2008)

Awesome pics man!! Those are some killer lookin' fish! I'm in mood to go to the river now after seein' those pics.! THANKS!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## switchback (Jun 22, 2008)

Those are some awesome fish.


----------



## Nickk (Jun 22, 2008)

nice job Mr. (big) Fish :mrgreen:


----------



## nicdicarlo (Jul 5, 2008)

Nice fish Mike. Great smallie for the skuke.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Jul 5, 2008)

Awesome man. Soon, I'm gonna hit up a river here in SC with smallmouth in it, but I don't think I'll be able to match your catch.


----------



## BLK fisher (Jul 6, 2008)

Nice fish of all kind. That carp is huge.


----------

